# What rodent changes to white in winter?



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

OK, farm helper left me a note that he saw a few white rats in one of the coops. Now I have not had any rats in a couple months or so since a couple feral cats moved in. Rats around here do not change to white in the winter that I know of- do they? Last winter I saw brown rats. He said too large to be mice (and I doubt mice chance color here either). I asked about tail...he said naked tails. So thinking possums? I am going to go down when I leave and see if I can't catch a glimpse. There is chickens and turkeys in that coop and 2 new rabbits (on quarantine)- all my other rabbits are in the other coop. Thoughts?


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 1, 2011)

Weasels change color to white, I'm pretty sure. I believe I read it somewhere in a trapping magazine.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Summer ==> weasel

Winter ==> ermine


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Weasels/ermine look like ferrets though...I am sure he would know the difference between those and a rat. I am guessing young oppossums. I went out and did not find anything. Looked around in snow outside, saw some mouse tracks outside one chicken door. No tunnels and such like last year from rats. I will take a better look in a while. I also need to count chickens, farm help has been caring for everyone this last week and I when I went out there today I did not see any silkies- but they could have been ranging. I did notice less chicken feed was used this week.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Willowynd said:


> Weasels/ermine look like ferrets though...I am sure he would know the difference between those and a rat. I am guessing young oppossums. I went out and did not find anything. Looked around in snow outside, saw some mouse tracks outside one chicken door. No tunnels and such like last year from rats. I will take a better look in a while. I also need to count chickens, farm help has been caring for everyone this last week and I when I went out there today I did not see any silkies- but they could have been ranging. I did notice less chicken feed was used this week.


An ermine is about a tenth the size of a ferret, and young possum wouldn't be seen now. They are ermine, and they will kill your chickens and eat your eggs.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It could possibly be albino rats, but weasel was my first thought


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

The Least Weasel turns white in winter, they can be as small as 4 inches long or up to 10 inches depending on subspecies. They primarily live on rodents and small birds but have been known to take on poultry.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

and alot of folks that have them a while then want rid of them and can't find a home, just like dogs they dump them out in the country and they love chickens. I've seen it happen a couple times and couldn't believe it either time so it must be fairly common. just a thought, best wishes, ray


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

On the Kenai Peninsula in Alaska, Herman the ermine would come sit on our feet and take chicken from our fingers in the winter. He had a feeder on the deck and there was a squirrel feeder on the railing above him. At the time, we didn't have any farm animals, so there was no hassle about eating something he shouldn't, but I've had rabbits lose their toes to ermine biting from under the cages.
Kit


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I had a house ermine once. I let him do his thing until he ran across my face one night while I was asleep.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Usally the weasel that turns white in the winter will still have a black tip on the end of it's tail. If they are in your coop they will kill the chickens after all the mice & rats are gone. they like red squirrels too.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

16.7F last night and I shot a possum wanting in the grarage. So they are out here in the north at this time of year. the 4th I've killed since mid December.

 Al


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

well whatever it was must have just been passing through...no sign of anything since and I have checked at different hours.


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

Just last week, I went to milk, our milk barn is a 3 sided shed that is open. I was carrying the milker and had just got to the gate when I thought I saw a white bunny rabbit in the barnyard. So I went up to the gate and stood there, it was a white rat. It had pink eyes and ears and a long tail. It was digging around in the dirt in front of the shed. Then it would go in behind the trash cans that we keep the feed in and disappear and then come back out. I watched it for several minutes and took some pics with my phone, so dh would believe me. 
I've not seen it again, but our first thought was an escaped pet, only there are no children in our area that might keep them for pets. We don't have alot of neigbors and I know none of them have them for pets nor do they raise snakes.

Odd?


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I used to own ferrets and i don't know if ferrets and ermine have any of the same health issues but i know that ferrets can get this thing that causes their tails to go bald, it can be caused by oil build up on the tails and can happen when they get old. Maybe you have sick ermine with bald tails?


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Northern Collared Lemmings are the only known rodents that turn white in winter but they're Arctic animals so I seriously doubt you'd have them where you are. 

.


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)




----------

